# ben line box boats



## skyeboy (May 8, 2008)

hi chaps.does anyone know where and when the BENAVON,BENALDER and CITY OF EDINBURGH were broken up?thanks


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

BENAVON
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/230009
BENALDER
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/224028
CITY OF EDINBURGH
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/232059


----------



## skyeboy (May 8, 2008)

och aye the noo ian.thanks for that.had some great times on these ships.a pity ben line gave up shipping eventually.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

You can find the whole company fleet list at
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/ben.htm


----------



## skyeboy (May 8, 2008)

thans to both.where did you get the fancy saltire? tonight i'll be waving the RANGERS flag!!!


----------

